# Asparagus



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

A friend of mine was telling me about wild asparagus. Doe's anyone know when it pops up? I know it's in the spring, but I don't know when. Also, where do you look? I was thinking of going out to pick some. Thanks.


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

Very easy to find along gravel roads, just look for last years plants then look for sprouts. As for when, I will let someone else say. I think I start looking around the mid to late April. I am usually reminded to start looking when someone post about it here.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

They should start sprouting real soon. I hope so...I only have 2 jars of pickled asparagus left.


----------



## blk82072 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmmmmm fresh Asparagus, I can hardly wait. We have a bunch of it that grows around the yard and in the edge of the woods. I guess you could call it wild, we have never planted it and it always comes back! 

It should start popping up soon with this warm weather.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I can't wait!:corkysm55


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Around here we figure May. With the cooler air we now have, and it is going to get even cooler next week, it will slow things down.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

So what do the plants look like in the fall? It might help me out more next year.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like a small tree...about the same color as dill...can get 4 to 5 ft tall......if i can find some around the garden ill take a couple pics for ya........if you keep in cut even the wild stuff will produce a long time for you


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

walleyeman2006 said:


> looks...about the same color as dill...can get 4 to 5 ft tall


In the summer and fall look around ditch banks you will see this stuff all over the place, just remember were it is and next spring you will have bags full.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Right now you can find it by looking for a tan colored stalk. Around here they grow about 3 1/2 foot tall. Just had to find some for the neighbor and it was an easy find.

Fasthunter: If I think of it, I'll take the camera with me and see if I can get you some pics.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Last year's stalks look something like tumbleweed. The asparagus in the garden is usually up around the 20th of April. About 10 days to 2 weeks later for the roadside asparagus....about May 1st. Central Mich. area.

L & O


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Here are two pictures I took this afternoon. This was right along the road, perhaps 6 feet off the road. Notice that it has all been bent over. Probably from snow plows throwing snow off the road.

But once again caution is advised. Most of that land where you will find this stuff is private property...even if it is the ditch by the road. Before picking, get permission.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Hope this helps.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Oakland county area last year I picked first batch - 14th of May


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't like the stuff and I don't pick it.
But , my dad did and I remember him always saying it was ready to pick around Mother's Day.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

It is a vile weed, vile I say. :lol:


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

Good to eat, good for ya, and gets the wife out of the bathroom when ya have to pee!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

triplehooked said:



> Good to eat, good for ya, and gets the wife out of the bathroom when ya have to pee!


 I've heard of that before....Seriously:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

I read somewhere that the "stinky pee" affects like 25% of the people who eat it. But I think its much higher than that. Most of the people I talk to who eat it end up with the "stinky pee". I can't wait for it, I cant spend $4 a pound for it in the store. Ill eat it for about 3 days in a row, until I cant stand being in the bathroom with myself.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I agree, I love asparagus, I'm going to try growing some in the garden this spring. A farmer just north of my house sells two year old plants, my only question is, when do you plant it?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Chuckin

The farmers here have not started planting new fields yet. I think they have dug some of the crowns [2 year old plants for transplanting] and have them in cold storage. I will let you know when they start but it will not be until the SNOW is gone. 

They need to be planted about 1 foot deep and 10-12 inches apart. If more than one row plant at least a couple feet apart. The plants spread out as the mature after a number of years. Do not pick until the second year after planting and then only sparingly.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

chuckinduck said:


> I agree, I love asparagus, I'm going to try growing some in the garden this spring. A farmer just north of my house sells two year old plants, my only question is, when do you plant it?


If you can find an established patch, you can get some seeds off of the plants, but do not pick them until after they have turned red. Then in the fall, turn your soil up slightly, disperse the seed pods, and LIGHTLY rake over them, you should have some spears in the spring. You can pcik some of them, but I would wait for them to grow and establish themselves for a season first.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

For those that want to try a different recipe on asparagus, try this.

Boil enough water to cover your asparagus that you have picked and washed. Using long handled tongs, dip the asparagus into the water for about 30-45 seconds, remove place in collander. Drizzle a little olive oil on the stalks, stir to coat. Place on a pre heated grill and season with your favorite seasonings, I prefer bays for when I making a side for seafood, Mrs. Grass No Salt seasoning is good also. Grill until desired tenderness is achieved.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Most of the asparagus they are planting over here now is hybrid. Few to no seeds.

The fields of old supported a lot of wildlife thru the winter. Now they mow the field in the fall, even if there was any seed it would end up under the snow cover out of reach. 

I remember a Nov. 3 snow storm that kept us snowed in for a couple days. We took my GSP out to a field, after we got plowed out, that had held pheasants earlier. The birds had not flown since the storm, just lived under the bent over fern eationg the berries. My gsp went on point and the bird started to run. Cindy looked like a sow plow as she chased the bird that was running under the snow until it could get clear and fly. Laughed so hard that I missed the rooster. 

chuckin---I shot a buck just east of Mikes cabin that had a stomach totally full of asparagus fern and seed. It was at least 3/4 mile to the nearest asparagus field.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

1st week in may i find it in the ditches..just watch along the road for last years plant it will look like a tumbleweed..


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Chuckinduck--- Clear out some of your PM's


----------

